# Boitier stockage wifi



## Cédric74 (8 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Comme je viens de sortir de ma caverne je découvre les boîtiers de stockage wi-fi qui permettent de connecter à l'Ipad, une carte SD, clef USB, ou un disque dur externe. Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un en utilise déjà, si ça fonctionne aussi bien qu'ils le prétendent. J'hésite entre le Macally Wifi SD et le Intenso Memory 2 move max. A part le prix, je ne vois pas la différence entre les 2. Si vous pouviez m'aider.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

